# Help for insurance



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

I recently bought an atv for plowing a couple of my lawn care residential driveways. My current commercial insurance policy will not insure an atv. for snow removal, my insurance agent says I need snow plowing insurance. If I get snow plowing insurance and plow with just atv. how is any damage (property)covered if all work is done with atv.?

My biggest concerns are transportation accident and property damage done. Would It be best just to get full coverage (personal) for atv?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I think you're confusing 2 different types of insurance here. Your vehicle insurance wont cover anything for the ATV or property damage, nor will most commercial auto policies cover a truck with a plow for property damage while plowing. They'll only cover in the event of a traffic accident.

What you're looking for is Commercial General Liability coverage and Inland Marine coverage. The general liability covers you for damage you do to property while plowing, and in case you get sued for a slip and fall, etc. The inland marine piece would cover the ATV and plow for damage, theft, etc.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have all my toys under an umbrella policy (boat, trailer, quads) and it is with progressive. it is $75 for 2 atvs when i got a quote or $75 for one. Check you states requirements for atv insurance.


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

I have commercial and inland marine coverage for landscaping but they will not insure an atv


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Your insurance agent should be able to get you an endorsement to your current policy or a different policy that will cover you. If not, find a new agent...


----------

